# Russians turn to Israel...This ought to spice things up for would-be terrorists



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Sep 2004)

in Russia.



http://www.worldtribune.com/worldtr...breaking_4.html

Russia rejects Powell's criticism, joins forces with Israel 

SPECIAL TO WORLD TRIBUNE.COM
Wednesday, September 15, 2004
HERZLIYA, Israel â â€œ While rejecting U.S. and EU criticism of its anti-terrorism reforms, Russia plans to adopt Israel's counter-insurgency methods in Moscow's war against Chechen rebels. 

Russian officials said the government in Moscow has agreed to increase security cooperation with Israel and focus on counter-insurgency. The officials said the cooperation would include Israeli training and instruction on a range of issues, including aviation security and civil defense. 

"We are being helped by your expertise in the field of aviation security," Vladimir Vasilyev, chairman of the Security Committee of Russia's parliament, told Israeli reporters. 

Vasilyev and other Russian officials said security cooperation was already taking place, Middle East Newsline reported. They said teams from both countries were arranging meetings in an effort meant to learn the lessons of the Chechen takeover of a high school in North Ossetia in late August. Nearly 400 people were killed in the hostage episode. 

U.S. Secretary of State Colin Powell, in an interview with Reuters, backed liberal criticism in Russia by saying the changes were "pulling back on some of the democratic reforms". 

But Russia's foreign minister said Washington had no right to impose its model of democracy on others.

"First of all, the processes that are under way in Russia are our internal affair," Sergei Lavrov said.

"And it is at least strange that, while talking about a certain 'pulling back', as he (Powell) put it, on some of the democratic reforms in the Russian Federation, he tried to assert yet one more time the thought that democracy can only be copied from someone's model," Lavrov said.

Lavrov met Israeli leaders last week and signed an accord meant to pave the way for a joint effort against Islamic insurgency groups. 

"I want to express my support that you're giving us to solve security isues," Vasilyev told Israeli reporters at an international conference in Herzliya, which ended on Tuesday. "We will also continue cooperation in the field of protecting public places and will use Israel's experience. To be smarter and tougher, we will have to prepare our citizens." 

Russian officials said Moscow was also examining the Israeli model of a civil guard, or auxiliary police, that can carry weapons and conduct searches. 

They said this would require new legislation. 

Israel and Russia also agreed to expand their intelligence exchange, particularly in the area of Islamic insurgency movements, officials said. 

Officials said Israel would soon send a delegation of intelligence analysts to Moscow.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Sep 2004)

The battle lines are getting clearer everyday, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (21 Sep 2004)

im very happy to see this happening. Israel is getting more support on the world front and they are able to repay countries with their expertise in terrorist attacks


----------



## Shec (21 Sep 2004)

I think Powell is mixing apples and oranges.     Trading counter-terrorism SOPs is a separate issue from "pulling back on some of the democratic reforms".     And, despite what some civil libertarians might think, counter-terrorism operations do not necessarily equate to the suppression of the on-going and long-term process that is a democracy.   

The need to fight terrorism is a clear and pressing danger in the here and now.     The development of a democracy is an evolutionary process that in Russia could likely take generations before any semblance of an American-style democracy is entrenched, if ever.   However that is for the Russian people to decide and create.   People tend to get the kind of government they deserve.       In the meantime countering terrorism can only contribute to the creation of the conditions for political development to occur.   

What is more significant is the warming of relations between Russia and Israel which, to put it mildly, have never been strong.   Example:  Russia's outfitting of Arab armies and threats to use the nuclear option to end the Yom Kippur War.   I further submit that this warming of relations serves to benefit rather than detract from US foreign policy in the global war against terrorism as it reinforces the "coalition of the willing" that the Americans are so desirous of consolidating.


----------



## Gunnerlove (23 Sep 2004)

I know I know I can be a pain in the ass, but come on. 

The very fact that the current American government is spouting off about "American" democracy is either humorous or frightening. Have they forgotten that their current president did not really win the last election. Pulling back reforms? What about the Patriot act? Oh wait thats just me being a bitter liberal and anti American. 

Good to see that the Russians are improving security from what I have heard the Israelis have the airline security thing down pat, I just hope they hire a better PR firm than the Mossad.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Sep 2004)

A US president isn't decided by the popular vote but the electoral vote and anyone running for office knows that.  I will agree with you that Florida was a shame though.


----------

